

Ask HN: Sports Betting is illegal, what about Fantasy Sports? - aashaykumar92

Does anyone know the answer to this? It seems to be quite a gray area, even among lawyers. Basically, I would love to build a platform where people can bet on specific players (using real money) or such using fantasy statistics. I am just not sure if it is legal or not.
======
t0
I don't think you're allowed to let people place _bets_ per se, but you can
let them buy into a tournament for real money. There are several sites that
have this sort of thing such as <http://draftday.com>.

~~~
aashaykumar92
hmm alright...draftday seems neat but is known to screw people over.

My basic idea was to create a stock market of sort but just for players. And
the 'stock market' is only open during games.

